# Urine stains on back legs



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok, I don't know if it is normal or not, but Lizzie wets her back legs every single time she pees and the hair has turned yellowish, like burned.
Here's one photo just after the bath, it's not easy to see but if you notice the hair of her right leg is ruined. 








I shaved the interior of the legs and I try to wash her often but it doesn't seem to be very helpful.
Any advice?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady does the same thing to her left leg. The only thing that helps is to keep the hair shorter and use whitening shampoo. I put it full strength on her leg and let it sit there the whole time I am bathing the rest of her, then rinse it off.


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

Maxi keeps doing the same :smpullhair: , actually he gets wet mostly the hair near the paws, I just clean him with babywet pads whenever he goes and bath him everyother day. I read that peroxide 10 vols may be useful for the staining paws but I've never used it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you let the little "wick" grow? Sometimes that helps keep the urine off the legs as well as cutting the hair on the legs.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I baby wipe every time they go and then spray waterless shampoo and rinse every few days. Proline waterless shampoo does a great job...I put it in a spray bottle and use it straight. 
My solution for belly hair and the sides on my boys is to wrap or band it. The paws is just maintenance.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

What or where do you have her going potty? My girl Megan does the same thing. What I do to prevent some of the splashing is put a baby mattress pad that absorbs down where she is to go potty. It sucks the urine up before it gets every where. Pish Pads are the doggy pad absorber, too expensive to buy much of. And I do let the hair grow long from the vulva.
Her staining isn't (and don't shoot me for this) too bad. I use either The Stuff or Chris Christensen Ice On Ice after the bath to keep the hair from absorbing the yellow color from the urine. EZ Groom is an enzyme shampoo that takes the yellow out of coats. You use the warmest water your dog can stand. Does not dry out the coat. 
http://www.ez-groom.com/shamp.htm

Keeping a white dog white presents lots of challenges.]

Tina


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

A funny addition to this topic - Luna lifts up one of her legs to avoid getting any pee on her feet/legs, whilst squatting! My Maltese book suggests 50% woolite and 50% human hair peroxide (20 volume) diluted with equal parts water to get rid of yellow stains on feet/legs from urine.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I use pee pads and I let the hair long on her vulva.
I also let the whitening shampoo on the hair but so far not big improvement.
As for the mix, I don't know, I'm afraid it would be too harsh
Oh, well, it's not that big deal, I was just curious to see if anyone else had the same problem.
Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> A funny addition to this topic - Luna lifts up one of her legs to avoid getting any pee on her feet/legs, whilst squatting![/B]


LOL Dakota does the EXACT same thing - mostly lifting her right leg a tiny bit, while looking at me as if to say "well, I don't want to get dirty - and why are you watching anyway, mind your own business"!!

And Dakota has very similar staining to your original picture - I don't wipe after each time she goes, which I probably should, but it's really only noticible in certain lights, so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> What or where do you have her going potty? My girl Megan does the same thing. What I do to prevent some of the splashing is put a baby mattress pad that absorbs down where she is to go potty. It sucks the urine up before it gets every where. Pish Pads are the doggy pad absorber, too expensive to buy much of. And I do let the hair grow long from the vulva.
> Her staining isn't (and don't shoot me for this) too bad. I use either The Stuff or Chris Christensen Ice On Ice after the bath to keep the hair from absorbing the yellow color from the urine. EZ Groom is an enzyme shampoo that takes the yellow out of coats. You use the warmest water your dog can stand. Does not dry out the coat.
> http://www.ez-groom.com/shamp.htm
> 
> ...


I have just started using Pish Pads and I've noticed a huge improvement. No more wet paws and the staining on her leg is much better. 

I hated to get into washing pads, but Lady has neuropathy in her hind legs from the diabetes and she was having trouble with the pads bunching up in between her legs while she tried to circle before she peed. I bought a roll and cut it into pads and although it was expensive ($125), it will be a lot cheaper in the long run.


----------

